# More on ATI Drivers

## geeker

This is my 4th or 5th stab at getting my 9800 Pro to work with X, I'm using the closed source drivers, followed every how to, wiki entry and tutorial google's good hand can find and it *still* wont work!  :Sad: 

i386, 9800 Pro, closed source drivers, 2.6 kernel, XFree version 6.8.2. nForce2 chipset.

If anyone could shed some light on this it'd make me happier than a kitten chasing a leaky cow  :Smile: 

```

$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig Screen 0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "uk"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Buttons" "8"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     380   300   # mm

   #Option       "DPMS"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   VendorName   "ACR"

   ModelName    "Acer AL1912"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  55.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig Monitor 0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   #Option       "AGPFastWrite" "1"

   Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

   Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig Screen 0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

   Monitor    "aticonfig Monitor 0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

```

$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux matrix 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #29 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 14 11:56:57 GMT 2006 i686

Build Date: 12 May 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun May 14 12:01:55 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig Monitor 0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter 1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,00e1 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,00e0 card 10de,0c11 rev a2 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,00e4 card 105b,0c43 rev a1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,00e7 card 105b,0c43 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,00e7 card 105b,0c43 rev a1 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,00e8 card 105b,0c43 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,00df card 105b,0c43 rev a2 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,00ea card 105b,0c43 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,00e5 card 105b,0c43 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,00e3 card 105b,0c43 rev a2 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,00e2 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,00ed card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e48 card 1fd3,4e48 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4e68 card 1fd3,4e49 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:08:0: chip 1106,3044 card 0000,0000 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 14f1,8800 card 107d,6611 rev 05 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1260,3873 card 1385,4105 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfde00000 - 0xfdefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000bfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdd00000 - 0xfddfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfdef0000/16, I/O @ 0xdf00/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xfdee0000/16

(--) PCI: (2:9:0) unknown vendor (0x14f1) unknown chipset (0x8800) rev 5, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfddff000 - 0xfddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfcfff000 - 0xfcfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdffb000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f200 - 0x0000f20f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f70f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fbff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000dfff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfddff000 - 0xfddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfcfff000 - 0xfcfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfdffb000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000f200 - 0x0000f20f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f70f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fbff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000dfff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfddff000 - 0xfddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfcfff000 - 0xfcfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdffb000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f200 - 0x0000f20f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f70f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fbff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000dfff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.21.7

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL, RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.21.7

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.21g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jan 14 2006 16:26:15

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.21.1-driver-lnx-238868

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfddff000 - 0xfddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfcfff000 - 0xfcfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdffb000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f200 - 0x0000f20f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f70f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fbff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000dfff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821e298

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfddff000 - 0xfddfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfcfff000 - 0xfcfff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfdffb000 - 0xfdffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfdffc000 - 0xfdffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfdffd000 - 0xfdffd0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfdffe000 - 0xfdffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfdfff000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfdef0000 - 0xfdefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfdee0000 - 0xfdeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf00 - 0x0000bf7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000f100 - 0x0000f17f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000f200 - 0x0000f20f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000f700 - 0x0000f70f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fbff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00004d00 - 0x00004d3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000dfff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48)" (Chipset = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1fd3, PciSubDevice = 0x4e48)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfdef0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R350

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): AGP card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: ACR  Model: ad29  Serial#: 1360005913

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 11

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.07

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.644 redY: 0.348   greenX: 0.293 greenY: 0.628

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.141 blueY: 0.079   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 75  vid: 36737

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 60  vid: 16497

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) fglrx(0): #6: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 75  vid: 20293

(II) fglrx(0): #7: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: ETL2908062

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 55  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: Acer AL1912

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - CRT on primary DAC

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 32 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

<snip>

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (85, 86)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.21.7

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x000008a2

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

<snip>

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xe8701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe8701000 (size=0x078ff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xfa18b000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xfa18b000 to 0xb79b6000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.21.7

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 14 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.15-gentoo-r1

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xfdef0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xfa18b000 at 0xb79b6000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1024)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7163

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

(**) Option "Buttons" "8"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 8

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "uk"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "uk"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 8

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

## rhetoric

Do you have the correct module for agp support for your motherboard?  For example, on my machine, I needed to add the following to  my modules.autoload

agpgart  #may not be necessary depending on whether you use flgrx's built in agpgart

via_agp   #if you have an intel based board, you may want intel_agp

fglrx

Assuming your xorg.conf is correct for 3d acceleration (and it *looks* right), this should give you the 3d acceleration.

----------

## geeker

That is my modules.autoload exactly... Albeit with nvidia-agp instead of via.

I still havn't solved this. Might just resort to *shudder* dual booting with Windows or trading in my 9800 for it's Nvidia equivlilent.

----------

## Debauchery1st

"after alot of yelling and screaming the words "ATI, I HATE YOU" at my laptop, I realized that the default Arch setup didn't seem to give write permission to users for the tmp directory. This is a huge problem for the ATI drivers, as they don't really 'work unless they can throw some garbage into there. So the only solution is to change the permissions on the /dev/shm directory."  

I'm using a different distro, but was thinking of trying out gentoo on a separate partition.

my original post is here -> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?t=21256

check it out and see if it works in gentoo... I'd like to know what I'm up against, so that I don't have any problems putting gentoo on here as well.

  -by the way, my 3d acceleration works just fine now!

----------

## geeker

Hhm, just as a test I chmodded /dev/shm to 777, restarted X... No change. 

The problem is that this error seems to come up so often. The gentoo wiki doesn't seem to cover what causes it at all so its not easy (especially for users like me who have very little knowledge of the inner workings of X) to work out the problem and fix it.

----------

